# Big Wax Test - Beading & Sheeting - HAVE YOUR SAY!



## Dave KG

Okay folks, the looks results really are down to what people who were there on the day and saw the cars in the flesh thought as you cannot really capture any differences (arguably there weren't any!) in a picture... However, beading and sheeting you can so its here I would like people to vote and have their say on what they prefer!!

Now, a note to those who attended the wax test, the beading and sheeting videos which follow are different to the ones you saw on the day, as a dirty microfibre towel used on a couple of the cars was traced to leaving smearing on the bonnet just before the water tests, which will have adversely affected the water test results (but not the looks results, as the cars were wiped down in prep for the water test). So I have redone all of the videos again after giving the bonnets a wipe down with deionised water and a clean microfibre towel, which cured the beading and sheeting nicely  For fun, a fourth layer of each LSP was added before this water test as well.

On viewing the videos and pictures below, please can you indicate which you prefer in order... try to avoid bias here please folks, have your say and judge fairly  

*Zaino Z2*





















*Raceglaze 55*





















*Autoglym High Definition Wax*





















****** Royale*





















*Swissvax Best Of Show*





















*Collinite 915*


----------



## Neil_S

The difference is so small, I can't really say an order as I just cannot see enough in it.


----------



## Detail My Ride

IMO Collinite 915 had the best sheeting action, the video showing its characteristic super quick sheeting action. 

Whoever filmed these videos didn't do a bad job either


----------



## ads2k

Great to see you uploaded the sheeting vid's 

For the money the 915 is extremely impressive with I think the fastest run off, not quite the best beading shots but not far off.

Thanks again Dave and crew for the stellar work you all put into this event and look forward to the next one Dave (can we have silver cars next time please.... )

1. Collinite
2. Swissvax
3. Autoglym
4=Royale
4=Raceglaze 55
6. Zaino - bugger just bought some


----------



## andybill

1. collinite
2. swissvax
3. autoglym
4. royale
5. raceglaze
6. zaino


as said before, it really is minimal and this might just be my preception of the video, i also prefer the quick run off to zaino's lethargic effort . awesome test tho dave :thumb:


----------



## Robbieben

My Choices Based on Both Beading and Sheeting Qualities and of course what I personally like to see.

1. Collinite 915
2. Raceglaze 55
3. Swissvax BOS
4. AG HD Wax
5. Z***l Royale
6. Zaino Z2


----------



## glyn waxmaster

Great attention to detail on the write up Dave, it looked close between Collonite and BOS to me


----------



## P2P

Robbieben said:


> My Choices Based on Both Beading and Sheeting Qualities and of course what I personally like to see.
> 
> 1. Collinite 915
> 2. Raceglaze 55
> 3. Swissvax BOS
> 4. AG HD Wax
> 5. Z***l Royale
> 6. Zaino Z2


I would go along with that choice aswell, maybe swapping Z***l for the AG. :thumb:


----------



## Tiauguinho

I feel that Collinite sales are going to go up


----------



## Trist

I would say Collinite. In fact I've just ordered some from Elite with microfibre cloths and applicators thrown in because of this test, cheers Dave you've cost me money :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Mr Singh

Beading looks fairly similar between the wax's tight and close. Z2 looks little more spread apart and monster beads. 

The vids are very clear though, Collie' looking very slick and sheeting off fast! 

Superb vids and pics chaps


----------



## Dean_82

It is very close but for me it looked as if Collintie 915 was the better.....


----------



## spitfire

I couldn't put them in order but I honestly thought the sheeting was more complete with the Zaino. I firstly watched with the sound turned off too and disregarded the beading pics.


----------



## Phantom

Have to say its a close one between BOS and Collinite for me,

1.BOS
2.Collinite
3.Autoglym
4.Royal
5.Raceglaze
6.Ziano


----------



## Dream Machines

Whats really important is how long each product sheets for
The majority of products lose their sheeting effect (including UQD) very quickly

I should do a few GLARE ones for you guys
Perhaps the Available in Australia only "ADVANCED" paint sealant
That is nuts


----------



## Bigpikle

Dave - TOTALLY different to the results on the day, where z2 and BoS were head and shoulders ahead of the rest, but we now know why 

Cant really see much worth noting to separate them except for z2 which is noticable slower to sheet. The waxes all do well with 915 perhaps edging it for me, but so close to BoS, 55 & the others to not really make it worth trying to tell them apart.

Would be good to see the beading/sheeting at +3 and +6 months though


----------



## andybl

Im at the showroom at the moment And i can tell you this . they are all beeding up really well . We just had a massive downpour !!!

I dont know what car is wearing what though !!

Dave do you know the chasis numbers ?

Andy


----------



## Detail My Ride

andybl said:


> Im at the showroom at the moment And i can tell you this . they are all beeding up really well . We just had a massive downpour !!!
> 
> I dont know what car is wearing what though !!
> 
> Dave do you know the chasis numbers ?
> 
> Andy


You can have a little test of your own, you have to guess


----------



## Dave KG

andybl said:


> Im at the showroom at the moment And i can tell you this . they are all beeding up really well . We just had a massive downpour !!!
> 
> I dont know what car is wearing what though !!
> 
> Dave do you know the chasis numbers ?
> 
> Andy


Sorry, Andy, I've no idea about the chassis numbers...


----------



## Bigpikle

andybl said:


> Im at the showroom at the moment And i can tell you this . they are all beeding up really well . We just had a massive downpour !!!
> 
> I dont know what car is wearing what though !!
> 
> Dave do you know the chasis numbers ?
> 
> Andy


the one that was clearly much deeper and blacker has BoS on it :lol:


----------



## mark1319

For me the sheeting was between the AG and Colly with AG looking slightly slicker and quicker at sheeting the water, just shows how each can see it differently


----------



## PJS

Dream Machines said:


> Whats really important is how long each product sheets for
> The majority of products lose their sheeting effect (including UQD) very quickly
> 
> I should do a few GLARE ones for you guys
> Perhaps the Available in Australia only "ADVANCED" paint sealant
> That is nuts


Glare is available over here - just not much marketing done for it, by the looks of it.
I spoke to the guys some time ago - when one of them was over in Australia, and have heard nothing since then.


----------



## Porta

I would say that Colli, BOS and Royal was in the top with all the others very close behind.


----------



## SpiderSC

Dave my order is as follows, but its very tough to separate 3, 4 and 5 as they were all very close in perfromance...

1. collinite
2. swissvax
3. autoglym
4. raceglaze
5. royale
6. zaino

I was watching when you conducted this test and the general opinion at the time was although it was very close Collinite probably edged it.


----------



## PWOOD

spitfire said:


> I couldn't put them in order but I honestly thought the sheeting was more complete with the Zaino. I firstly watched with the sound turned off too and disregarded the beading pics.


Zaino looks to be the best for leaving the car spot free then 915.


----------



## organgrinder

Taking both the beading and sheeting into account I would put them in the order:

1. 915
2. Swissvax
3. Z2
4. Raceglaze
5. AG HD
6. Royale

To be honest though, we are talking about degrees of excellence here and any one of the above would be considered excellent in its own right.

For me the longevity, ease of application and lasting shine are the deciding factors.


----------



## VIPER

Is it just me but are the vids _so_ close that any perceptible differences in sheeting speed could be purely down to the varying distance between the end of the hose and the surface in each individual case, therefore giving slightly differring water speeds hitting the bonnet. Just a comment to consider maybe?


----------



## Dream Machines

PJS said:


> Glare is available over here - just not much marketing done for it, by the looks of it.
> I spoke to the guys some time ago - when one of them was over in Australia, and have heard nothing since then.


The aussie glare is different


----------



## PJS

Is it?
Can you be absolutely sure about that?
I know the guy I spoke with back then, was in Australia talking to the Glare guy(s) there about the 5 or 10 year warranty aspect, and wanting to introduce that over here.
Not spoken to them since, although I just might, to see where things are at now, and in light of your reply above.


----------



## 66Rob

All look excellent to me with very very little difference in the sheeting, to my eyes Zaino and BOS seemed to leave the cleanest surface but as Pit says could be down to the hose distance from the surface etc. Thanks for the test Dave.

Rob

PJS re Glare they are currently at the Motorshow and the guy mentioned something about being big in Oz so i guess the product are the 'same'. A fine scratch remover called Spyder caught my eye but i resisted the temptation


----------



## Dream Machines

I was talking to the Australian Glare Distributor who uses the products everday
He gets the guys in Reno, Nevada to make it up to his liking

For instance he sells Sahara waterless wash and said yesterday to not use it as it says to on the bottle because it doesn't work that way down here

The different products for Australian conditions I believe are
Zero - I believe this product to be made for him directly by USA Glare HQ then sold in the USA as well

Zero deep cleans the paint like I've never seen, reduces orange peel, fuses wet sanding marks in and drives deep scratches into the paint, making them harder to see
the amount of dirt and impurities I got out of my bonnet yesterday after BH clay, dewaxing and toughseal step 1 (supposed to clean the impurities out) was amazing

the pad turned brown.

Infinity plus - in 2003 vijay had this made as a double strength sort of version of pro polish for the Australian conditions (humidity, dry heat up to 50 c) and to be easier to work with and have more protection than Pro polish

Advanced - the new 7 year paint sealant, like 4 times the strength of Pro Polish
Insane on plastics, vinyl and urethane trims.
Only sold in Australia at the moment, I doubt that 7 years is possible, if so only by Vijay cause he is the master glare detailer. the man is the glare guru.

Spider is cool, but I have left it for use on exterior trim. it rocks on that.
I believe that to be not made for Vijay but a USA designed and made product.

Vijay mostly uses zero, leaves it on , puts micro on top, lets that sit then uses advanced a couple times then seals it

A heated booth he has helps him to achieve the results quickly

I managed to fill in almost every mark in my paint with just zero, micro and advanced
before zero I used Gtech P1 nanoscopic polish on foamed wool to reduce a 10 year old bird crap crazing spot in the middle of the panel to just a faint outline, not looking me in the face all the time

THANKYOU GTECH.

Only a tiny pea sized drop is needed with advanced to do a whole panel, it spreads for ages


----------



## pcc

Pit Viper said:


> Is it just me but are the vids _so_ close that any perceptible differences in sheeting speed could be purely down to the varying distance between the end of the hose and the surface in each individual case, therefore giving slightly differring water speeds hitting the bonnet. Just a comment to consider maybe?


Exactlty what i was thinking. The hose needs to be in a fixed position and at a fixed angle to get a true result. I also think perhaps performing the test a month down the road will also give a better indication of a waxes overall ability to sheet and bead. My money will be on colli and royale


----------



## shayne5301

collonite:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

pcc said:


> Exactlty what i was thinking. The hose needs to be in a fixed position and at a fixed angle to get a true result. I also think perhaps performing the test a month down the road will also give a better indication of a waxes overall ability to sheet and bead. My money will be on colli and royale


To get a _precise_ result yes, but to get a generic result I would argue that it is not required... let us say that one had notably poor sheeting when freshly applied - its possible. Now, this will be highlighted by volume of water applied quite clearly, regardless of the angle of application... the angle of application will affect slight changes but if we need to enter into the consideration then for me it just highlights the essential part of the test in that there is little of any difference between the products.


----------



## PJS

Dream Machines said:


> I was talking to the Australian Glare Distributor who uses the products everday
> He gets the guys in Reno, Nevada to make it up to his liking
> 
> For instance he sells Sahara waterless wash and said yesterday to not use it as it says to on the bottle because it doesn't work that way down here
> 
> The different products for Australian conditions I believe are
> Zero - I believe this product to be made for him directly by USA Glare HQ then sold in the USA as well
> 
> Zero deep cleans the paint like I've never seen, reduces orange peel, fuses wet sanding marks in and drives deep scratches into the paint, making them harder to see
> the amount of dirt and impurities I got out of my bonnet yesterday after BH clay, dewaxing and toughseal step 1 (supposed to clean the impurities out) was amazing
> 
> the pad turned brown.
> 
> Infinity plus - in 2003 vijay had this made as a double strength sort of version of pro polish for the Australian conditions (humidity, dry heat up to 50 c) and to be easier to work with and have more protection than Pro polish
> 
> Advanced - the new 7 year paint sealant, like 4 times the strength of Pro Polish
> Insane on plastics, vinyl and urethane trims.
> Only sold in Australia at the moment, I doubt that 7 years is possible, if so only by Vijay cause he is the master glare detailer. the man is the glare guru.
> 
> Spider is cool, but I have left it for use on exterior trim. it rocks on that.
> I believe that to be not made for Vijay but a USA designed and made product.
> 
> Vijay mostly uses zero, leaves it on , puts micro on top, lets that sit then uses advanced a couple times then seals it
> 
> A heated booth he has helps him to achieve the results quickly
> 
> I managed to fill in almost every mark in my paint with just zero, micro and advanced
> before zero I used Gtech P1 nanoscopic polish on foamed wool to reduce a 10 year old bird crap crazing spot in the middle of the panel to just a faint outline, not looking me in the face all the time
> 
> THANKYOU GTECH.
> 
> Only a tiny pea sized drop is needed with advanced to do a whole panel, it spreads for ages


Thanks DM for that insight, although I'd have thought the bespoke formulation wouldn't be necessary since if it's been made to be more tenacious, the same would be required in Europe and US/Canada.


----------



## isctony

In every video the water was described as 'sheeting fast', does water sheet slower than the Zaino Z2 tested here? Just wondering what would be counted as slow sheeting? 

Collinite 915 looks the best by far to me.

Thanks


----------



## Gruffs

Robbieben said:


> My Choices Based on Both Beading and Sheeting Qualities and of course what I personally like to see.
> 
> 1. Collinite 915
> 2. Raceglaze 55
> 3. Swissvax BOS
> 4. AG HD Wax
> 5. Z***l Royale
> 6. Zaino Z2


^^ What he said


----------



## amiller

If beading/sheeting is just for asthetics, then what is the point in this at all? THey dont all give the same finish just because they bead the same. 

is the test for "which wax coupled with the best hose technique can leave the fewest water droplets on the car" then i could see the point.

yes, 915 is one of the best beading waxes, but at it looks nowhere near as good as DJ SN (for example) after just a few weeks even if it does bead just as good if not better.

maybe i'm missing the point.


----------



## Dave KG

amiller said:


> If beading/sheeting is just for asthetics, then what is the point in this at all? THey dont all give the same finish just because they bead the same.
> 
> is the test for "which wax coupled with the best hose technique can leave the fewest water droplets on the car" then i could see the point.
> 
> yes, 915 is one of the best beading waxes, but at it looks nowhere near as good as DJ SN (for example) after just a few weeks even if it does bead just as good if not better.
> 
> maybe i'm missing the point.


This was just one part of the big wax test - links at the top of the section IIRC in a sticky


----------



## wedgie

A bit of a thread revival, but Dave where did you get the attachment for the end of the hose so that you can connect an open ended hose to the end?


----------

